# Fly Rod w/Fighting Butt



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

What are the advantages and disadvantages of a 6 wt. rod with a fighting butt?

Thanks---


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a 7 wt. 9.5' with fighting butt.
I like the leverage that I get with it.
If you are catching fish over 5# like Wiper, or if you fish fast moving water that holds big fish like Steal head, you may like one.
Otherwise, I doubt that you will need one.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I'm not sure what you're referring to but if it's an extension on the end of fly rod behind the real, it's plus. I'm kind of old an have kind of weak wrists and have often wished I had better leverage, even though I've done ok w/o so far. I find that with any fish that I have to play for a while that my wrist just simply gets tired and I have to grit my teeth and use my body for leverage unless I have that extra extension. I just think that it helps for better control. Downside - keeping it away from your shirt cuffs/clothing and "catching". This of course depends on how far of an extension it is. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Grandpa D and Leaky,

I greatly respect your opinions. Thank you.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

This discussion "strikes a nerve" for me right now. I just had carpel tunnel surgery on my left hand this morning. I had the right hand done two weeks ago. ( I am soooooo bored and I miss the out doors as I hunt and peck the keyboard) I hope fly fishing will be easier in a few weeks but for a while now I have sometimes wished I had a fighting butt on my 5 wt. as I sometimes leverage it against my "overhang" like I had one anyway. I have one on my 8 wt. and it makes leverage much easier.


----------



## browntrout (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Campfire. I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> This discussion "strikes a nerve" for me right now. I just had carpel tunnel surgery on my left hand this morning. I had the right hand done two weeks ago. ( I am soooooo bored and I miss the out doors as I hunt and peck the keyboard) I hope fly fishing will be easier in a few weeks but for a while now I have sometimes wished I had a fighting butt on my 5 wt. as I sometimes leverage it against my "overhang" like I had one anyway. I have one on my 8 wt. and it makes leverage much easier.


You are a prime candidate for a bent fly rod handle. A fly rod handle with a 15° to 19° bend in it lessens fatigue. They did hammer handles like that for awhile. Really.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

^ do you have any of the cyborg looking airflow reels to go with those rods? that would look sick!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kochanut said:


> ^ do you have any of the cyborg looking airflow reels to go with those rods? that would look sick!


No, don't have one of those...yet. 

I couldn't find a finished bent fly rod handle. I made a few. Finishing the handle is labor-intensive. I had one, used it for awhile, it was cool. I sold it to a body shop guy here in town.

I did find a bent handle kit. They were marketed by the old Dale Clemens Tackle Co. Dale was quite an innovator when it came to fishing rods and rod-building. He called the handle an "NP" handle...I don't remember why.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry Goob, but I am too old to worry about a "bent fly rod handle". :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

campfire said:


> Sorry Goob, but I am too old to worry about a "bent fly rod handle". :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought all rods were bent.
I like it when mine is bent! --\O


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I thought all rods were bent.
> I like it when mine is bent! --\O


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like fighting butts on some 7wts and then all 8wts and bigger. The removabale fighting butts are nice.

Here's some fighting butts on a 12wt, a 9wt, and two 7wts:









The gizmo at the bottom left is a fighting but that lays up against the underside of one's forearm. I never mount them permanent, opting to slip them over the butt cap when having my way with larger fish like salmon, carp, or salt water fish. You can adapt them to slip on the end of many types of rods.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I like wyogoob's post. For me, it wouldn't take much of a length to make it a lot easier on my old man wrist, maybe about 5"??? Probably won't change anything for me. Will keep on dealing with tired wrists, too cheap and too stubborn.  Besides, I look forward to a little pain for the reward at the end of the line.   Makes me feel I earned it..


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't get the bend in the handle concept, but someone thought it made a difference I guess.
As far as the reel....well it just looks that good.









The fighting butts are on the bigger rods to help, and they do a great job. Specially when you are by yourself and trying to net a fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> I don't get the bend in the handle concept, but someone thought it made a difference I guess.
> As far as the reel....well it just looks that good.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Alas, the reels have disappeared. I guess you could find one on e-bay. They were in the $100. range.
That rod is a Glass Hardy hand made by a friend up north. Sweet rod. 9'er to the end of the butt. And the spey casting works great with it. Building my own now, but smaller butt section.
It will be my new Carpinator.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Alas, the reels have disappeared. I guess you could find one on e-bay. They were in the $100. range.
> That rod is a Glass Hardy hand made by a friend up north. Sweet rod. 9'er to the end of the butt. And the spey casting works great with it. Building my own now, but smaller butt section.
> It will be my new Carpinator.


Cool, I love glas, any progressive action fly rod really.

Keep us posted on the rod building. I wish I had more time to twist rods.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The problem with a bent grip is that the blank goes all the way through the handle. Since the butt section of the rod is made from a single mandrel rolled piece of graphite. Trying to keep the rest straight and that bent would be quite a problem. Also, if it could be done, the casting characteristics would be shotif youchanged the angle of delivery even slightly.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> The problem with a bent grip is that the blank goes all the way through the handle. Since the butt section of the rod is made from a single mandrel rolled piece of graphite. Trying to keep the rest straight and that bent would be quite a problem. Also, if it could be done, the casting characteristics would be shotif youchanged the angle of delivery even slightly.


Yeah but, but...little could make my casting technique worse.


----------

